# Business (Finance, Accounting...etc) vs Computer Science



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

What's better to study at uni? I wanna pick comp sci for the money but I watch day in the life of a software engineer videos and that shit looks boring asf. On the other hand, many ppl are saying business is too general and not worth going to uni for.


----------



## alriodai (Dec 2, 2022)

Yo i remember ain't u the nigga that was chad ontinder and wizz

how u doing with dating and shit


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

alriodai said:


> Yo i remember ain't u the nigga that was chad ontinder and wizz
> 
> how u doing with dating and shit


haha im chillin bro just focusing on gym and money atm.


----------



## capybara (Dec 2, 2022)

accounting is the only business degree worth it, all the others are bullshit except maybe management information systems.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

capybara said:


> accounting is the only business degree worth it, all the others are bullshit except maybe management information systems.


which mogs money wise, accounting or comp sci, they are both boring asf so im just forcused on the money


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 2, 2022)

computer science is a skill, not a profession. Max you realistically get paid is like $120k. thats pocket change in 2022.


----------



## capybara (Dec 2, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> which mogs money wise, accounting or comp sci, they are both boring asf so im just forcused on the money


computer science mogs if you want to wageslave but I think accounting is easier to start your own firm in


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> computer science is a skill, not a profession. Max you realistically get paid is like $120k. thats pocket change in 2022.


i heard ppl getting 200+k jobs (only from top unis) in cs, but like if not cs then what should i study at uni jfl fuck being a doctor shit takes too long


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

capybara said:


> computer science mogs if you want to wageslave but I think accounting is easier to start your own firm in


idk i just base it off avrg salary and comp sci mogs thats why im leaning towards it


----------



## capybara (Dec 2, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> idk i just base it off avrg salary and comp sci mogs thats why im leaning towards it


have you already been accepted to a university?


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

capybara said:


> have you already been accepted to a university?


nope as i still have another semester left, but my current marks are like low to mid 90s, and i think i will get like mid 90s as a final avrg if i try hard enough


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 2, 2022)

Let me save you a lifetime of regret. Do not do Accounting. You have one life and you want to spend it doing the most boring pencil pushing "career" possible? Doesn't pay nearly as much as the others, nor is it fulfilling in any way. Go into medical fields, dermatologists get paid 500k-1m and radiologists similiar salaries. Software engineers can make a lot (easily 6 figures) but you need to know how to code and not be a low level code monkey. If you're going the software engineering route, i wouldn't expect a 200k salary starting out, that's only for very few people/FAGMAN i think. You can easily get to 200k in a big city after a few years though and software engineering is only interesting if you're a code autist which you don't seem to be, but you can probably get yourself into a role where you are doing minimal work per day. My personal recommendation is going into med school and then later deciding which sub-field interests you. They make filthy amounts of money and you feel good and like you have a purpose in life helping people. It's also the highest status job to normalfags/women. The chad of careers, good luck.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Let me save you a lifetime of regret. Do not do Accounting. You have one life and you want to spend it doing the most boring pencil pushing "career" possible? Doesn't pay nearly as much as the others, nor is it fulfilling in any way. Go into medical fields, dermatologists get paid 500k-1m and radiologists similiar salaries. Software engineers can make a lot (easily 6 figures) but you need to know how to code and not be a low level code monkey. If you're going the software engineering route, i wouldn't expect a 200k salary starting out, that's only for very few people/FAGMAN i think. You can easily get to 200k in a big city after a few years though and software engineering is only interesting if you're a code autist which you don't seem to be, but you can probably get yourself into a role where you are doing minimal work per day. My personal recommendation is going into med school and then later deciding which sub-field interests you. They make filthy amounts of money and you feel good and like you have a purpose in life helping people. It's also the highest status job to normalfags/women. The chad of careers, good luck.


first of all, appreciate you for taking the time out of your day to type this well-formed paragraph,

I agree with you on how going into the medical route would be more fulfilling but unfortunately, i don't have the prerequisites to study medicine as I did not take any science-related courses,

that's why I narrowed my options down to business or computer science

ideally, I want to go to uni and get a high-paying job so I can use that money to transition it to make more money or have a business (I don't wanna work a 9-5 rest of my life)

if I was a doctor yeah id be making hella money when I'm in my 30s but id much rather have money when I'm younger to play around with it and invest in some shit yk

I'm not passionate about anything rn, only motivation is money, and I would rather be an entrepreneur and not even go to uni in the first place but I feel like that's too risky and that it would be a better idea to do comp sci while coming up with business ideas.

All I need is a big house, a Porsche 911, and go to the gym daily, then ill be fulfilled


----------



## House Lannister (Dec 2, 2022)

I’m studying accounting personally I don’t find it boring it’s somewhat interesting. It’s a career always in demand and allows u to work in firms in any industry with a high salary

Computer science for me at late high school was fucking hell and I’m a smart guy, just not built to sit down and program shit around obese losers. Have to be borderline autistic (think there is actually a study on this jfl) to be some really high paid FAANG employee, but yeah tons of money in CS if you can handle it

And yeah don’t even think about doing medicine although i feel wrong trying to discourage people from it because we need doctors


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> I’m studying accounting personally I don’t find it boring it’s somewhat interesting. It’s a career always in demand and allows u to work in firms in any industry with a high salary
> 
> Computer science for me at late high school was fucking hell and I’m a smart guy, just not built to sit down and program shit around obese losers. Have to be borderline autistic (think there is actually a study on this jfl) to be some really high paid FAANG employee, but yeah tons of money in CS if you can handle it
> 
> And yeah don’t even think about doing medicine although i feel wrong trying to discourage people from it because we need doctors


yeah I feel like the anti-social aspect of cs will fuck me up and turn me into a nerd, and I feel as if I do accounting or some business job, it will allow me to have the necessary social interactions ppl need. 

The only reason I'm considering cs as the main choice is for the money. 

Also, I took a comp sci hs class last year and didn't find it to be that bad...even tho I don't enjoy it it's bearable for me.


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 2, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> first of all, appreciate you for taking the time out of your day to type this well-formed paragraph,
> 
> I agree with you on how going into the medical route would be more fulfilling but unfortunately, i don't have the prerequisites to study medicine as I did not take any science-related courses,
> 
> ...


I don't want to be rude but your goals and perspective on life seem a little infantile. Every man needs purpose in life and these materialistic things will get old real fast. Anyhow i'm not here to judge and i wasn't aware you didn't have the necessary qualifications to study Medicine. I guess you go the software dev route, make 6 figures while doing only few hours of work a day max and you can basically work on a business while you're at work instead of the regular 9-5 wagie who doesn't have a single minute of free time. High salary + decent amount of free time to work on business seems ideal for your goals and i think it's achievable with software dev jobs. With these high salaries, you can probably save quite a bit if you're frugal and retire a lot earlier than most people. When it comes to money, software blows accounting out of the water, when you get an entry level job, maybe you'll start at 60-80k and eventually get to 100-150k but software devs will be double that in the same time atleast if you don't fuck up badly.
I can agree with you that comp sci jobs are kinda anti-social but it's a trade-off i guess, the money is either too good to pass up and you get your social interaction elsewhere or you take the lower salaries and get some interaction at work? although i wouldn't get my hopes up with accounting workers and having meaningful interaction.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> I don't want to be rude but your goals and perspective on life seem a little infantile. Every man needs purpose in life and these materialistic things will get old real fast. Anyhow i'm not here to judge and i wasn't aware you didn't have the necessary qualifications to study Medicine. I guess you go the software dev route, make 6 figures while doing only few hours of work a day max and you can basically work on a business while you're at work instead of the regular 9-5 wagie who doesn't have a single minute of free time. High salary + decent amount of free time to work on business seems ideal for your goals and i think it's achievable with software dev jobs. With these high salaries, you can probably save quite a bit if you're frugal and retire a lot earlier than most people.


tbh i watched a lot of Andrew tate so he does have an impact on my perspective, even tho I get genuine joy from the thought of owning a nice sports car, and i don't take offense to that I agree with you. And yea that's the plan the last thing I want is for me to be a code monkey for the rest of my life, starting some sort of business is my goal.


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 2, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> I’m studying accounting personally I don’t find it boring it’s somewhat interesting. It’s a career always in demand and allows u to work in firms in any industry with a high salary
> 
> Computer science for me at late high school was fucking hell and I’m a smart guy, just not built to sit down and program shit around obese losers. Have to be borderline autistic (think there is actually a study on this jfl) to be some really high paid FAANG employee, but yeah tons of money in CS if you can handle it
> 
> And yeah don’t even think about doing medicine although i feel wrong trying to discourage people from it because we need doctors


Each to their own but i found Accounting to be insufferably boring. Studying for it while in university wasn't that bad but it's just such a boring soulless job to me. It will always be in demand due to the nature of the work but the first few years you'll be working long hours at big 4 until you qualify/get your CPA and then maybe you can work at a smaller firm and make decent money (still pales in comparison to CS money). The way i see it, if money is the only goal, you ideally get a high paying remote CS job, save as much money as possible and try to start alternative ways of income to eventually stop the 9-5. Medicine is real hard work but very fulfilling later on and top money.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Each to their own but i found Accounting to be insufferably boring. Studying for it while in university wasn't that bad but it's just such a boring soulless job to me. It will always be in demand due to the nature of the work but the first few years you'll be working long hours at big 4 until you qualify/get your CPA and then maybe you can work at a smaller firm and make decent money (still pales in comparison to CS money). The way i see it, if money is the only goal, you ideally get a high paying remote CS job, save as much money as possible and try to start alternative ways of income to eventually stop the 9-5. Medicine is real hard work but very fulfilling later on and top money.


btw are you in the medicine field


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 2, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> btw are you in the medicine field


I was in the Accounting field but i'm currently trying to transition to Software Engineer jobs. Specifically cloud engineering and then hopefully AWS. I'll probably fail and have to go back to Accounting but i'm going to give it a shot anyways. I have family doing Medicine though and i deeply regret not going into the field. I don't want to be that 37 year old junior doctor who decided to change careers and go to med school at 30.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> I was in the Accounting field but i'm currently trying to transition to Software Engineer jobs. Specifically cloud engineering and then hopefully AWS. I'll probably fail and have to go back to Accounting but i'm going to give it a shot anyways. I have family doing Medicine though and i deeply regret not going into the field. I don't want to be that 37 year old junior doctor who decided to change careers and go to med school at 30.


I feel that if someone picks the med route, they have to make their whole life about that and dedicate a large portion of their life for it, as i said earlier ideally i want a decent high paying job and eventually transition into being my own boss (starting a business)


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 2, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> I feel that if someone picks the med route, they have to make their whole life about that and dedicate a large portion of their life for it, as i said earlier ideally i want a decent high paying job and eventually transition into being my own boss (starting a business)


That is true, going the med route is something that requires 100% of your attention and effort. Your life and career become one, and usually people who do it just for the money burn out and end up leaving the field.


----------



## justshower (Dec 2, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> first of all, appreciate you for taking the time out of your day to type this well-formed paragraph,
> 
> I agree with you on how going into the medical route would be more fulfilling but unfortunately, i don't have the prerequisites to study medicine as I did not take any science-related courses,
> 
> ...


If you are a high performer, go into finance or consulting. For the former, ideally study mathematics in combination or major in economics. For the second I would actually go into business psychology at a good university, there the major is not so important, but in psychology lectures you have a large proportion of women, keep that in mind. In general, you should focus on getting into a good university, where you can network better.

If you have made it into banking (60-80h averaging weeks) or consulting (40h week but a lot of travel), for example, this is the ideal foundation for your plan to become an entrepreneur.

Edit: high performer means imo: top uni and 90 percentile performance 


IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> Andrew tate


then go into sales without a degree, if you are really good and the product is also great, you can make a lot money there.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> I was in the Accounting field but i'm currently trying to transition to Software Engineer jobs. Specifically cloud engineering and then hopefully AWS. I'll probably fail and have to go back to Accounting but i'm going to give it a shot anyways. I have family doing Medicine though and i deeply regret not going into the field. I don't want to be that 37 year old junior doctor who decided to change careers and go to med school at 30.


btw some person on reddit said this, "Retired doc here, I retired at 50yr, when the stress of practice started affecting my health. I'm not rich, but comfortable. I have heard of docs practicing into their 90's, living above their clinics in downtown locations. I don't regret doing it, but I didn't encourage my kids to go into medicine. My oldest was a finance major, who transitioned to speech therapist. My youngest is an architect/nuclear reactor operator/turned lawyer. Both are much better off financially than I am, and happier with their careers. I'm pretty happy to be out of medicine."

context: i searched up "i regret becoming a doctor"


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> That is true, going the med route is something that requires 100% of your attention and effort. Your life and career become one, and usually people who do it just for the money burn out and end up leaving the field.


yeah exactly, i have no passion for it and would only be doing it for the money, which would most likely cause me to give up


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 2, 2022)

justshower said:


> If you are a high performer, go into finance or consulting. For the former, ideally study mathematics in combination or major in economics. For the second I would actually go into business psychology at a good university, there the major is not so important, but in psychology lectures you have a large proportion of women, keep that in mind. In general, you should focus on getting into a good university, where you can network better.
> 
> If you have made it into banking (60-80h averaging weeks) or consulting (40h week but a lot of travel), for example, this is the ideal foundation for your plan to become an entrepreneur.
> 
> ...


I would go for sales without a degree but I don't have the balls to risk it when I can take the safer route of studying cs,
also wouldn't it be good for a high performer to go into cs aswell, i heard that the top ppl for finance or consulting usually already have family connections which is why they make the big bucks


----------



## Aloft (Dec 2, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> ideally, I want to go to uni and get a high-paying job so I can use that money to transition it to make more money or have a business (I don't wanna work a 9-5 rest of my life)


I'm on a similar place, I want to get an IT job and use that money to run my business but I'm not planning on getting CS degree, maybe im wrong but I do think it's very possible to get a job without a computer science degree. Also, I wonder if you've consider a different IT job, personally I dont really like software developing so im studying cloud computing on my own, I think things like networking or sysadmin are easier and also pay very well.


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 2, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> btw some person on reddit said this, "Retired doc here, I retired at 50yr, when the stress of practice started affecting my health. I'm not rich, but comfortable. I have heard of docs practicing into their 90's, living above their clinics in downtown locations. I don't regret doing it, but I didn't encourage my kids to go into medicine. My oldest was a finance major, who transitioned to speech therapist. My youngest is an architect/nuclear reactor operator/turned lawyer. Both are much better off financially than I am, and happier with their careers. I'm pretty happy to be out of medicine."
> 
> context: i searched up "i regret becoming a doctor"


Well doctors do work long hours and if they don't take care of their health, they end up like this guy. However, i don't agree with him saying lawyer/speech therapist are going to be better off financially than a doctor with decades of experience, i can't imagine that happening unless this guy took a shit tier sub category of doctor which doesn't pay well or something like that. If you go into the right field, you're making 500k to a million a year, how can a lawyer or a speech therapist (meme job) compete with that? they can't. Anyways, smart people who don't want to stick around in medicine long term save up/open their own practice/go private to reduce work hours by a lot and make the big bucks. This guy is obviously a retard.


----------



## justshower (Dec 2, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> i heard that the top ppl for finance or consulting usually already have family connections which is why they make the big bucks


Of course, contacts are essential. But you must not forget that high performance breeds high performance. If your parents are hard-working people from the same field, they are your role models, they naturally shape you as a child and can also give you all the knowledge so that you have an advantage in this regard. Most people have hardly any contacts in this area beforehand btw.



IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> also wouldn't it be good for a high performer to go into cs aswell,


Depends on your goals and not everyone enjoys CS. But nevertheless you should at least belong to the top 10% regardless of your studies.
Cloud, AI, Data Science and Cyber Security are the best specializations for you at CS. In general, you should start doing small projects (keep your job goal in mind) on your own so that you have more to show for internship and job applications than just your degree.



IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> I would go for sales without a degree but I don't have the balls to risk it when I can take the safer route of studying cs


You don't have to do it all your life, one year in sales alone will teach you more for life than 5 years at university. Learning rhetoric, negotiating, presentations etc. is essential, at the same time you can get a taste of it and build up a small "financial reserve" for your university time. It is also easier to get internships through it


----------



## JohnDoe (Dec 2, 2022)

Aloft said:


> I'm on a similar place, I want to get an IT job and use that money to run my business but I'm not planning on getting CS degree, maybe im wrong but I do think it's very possible to get a job without a computer science degree. Also, I wonder if you've consider a different IT job, personally I dont really like software developing so im studying cloud computing on my own, I think things like networking or sysadmin are easier and also pay very well.


I'm in a similar situation wanting to study cloud computing/engineering. However, i think having a relevant degree is very important in this field. I mean sure, people self-study and get web dev jobs but those are low tier, it's very difficult to self-study and find jobs in good high paying fields in this industry, atleast that's my opinion. Hopefully i'm wrong for the both of us. I don't like being a code monkey either and cloud computer is the route for people like us. Networking/sys admin/SQL database admin is easy work but you want the big bucks then you gotta go other route. If you want to talk about anything regarding this, i'm willing to share notes or whatever via PM.


----------



## fauxfox (Dec 2, 2022)

DON'T DO ACCOUNTING
Finance is only worth if you're at a target school
Computer Science is a very mogger major with extremely high moneymaking potential also you learn skills you can use to build your own app/website and work for yourself

It's a no brainer imo
Business at a non-target school is literally just for people who couldn't handle STEM but didn't wanna do psychology or some shit like that


----------



## AlphaLooksmaxxer666 (Dec 3, 2022)

Comp sci mogs because life is all about tecnology now.


----------



## bara (Dec 3, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> which mogs money wise, accounting or comp sci, they are both boring asf so im just forcused on the money


Finance if you know how to network and be social, participate in clubs, etc., if you want to work in banking, finance is optimal path.

Accounting if you are anti social and want a more simple career path, although expect to do a CPA down the line.

Not much to comment on comp sci.

Would like to add that all 3 are capable of hitting 100k within 2-5 years, some faster than others obviously, but all possible.


----------



## Whatashame (Dec 3, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> What's better to study at uni? I wanna pick comp sci for the money but I watch day in the life of a software engineer videos and that shit looks boring asf. On the other hand, many ppl are saying business is too general and not worth going to uni for.


im studying economics but its not business, but i think in the us the separation is different so idk


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Dec 11, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Let me save you a lifetime of regret. Do not do Accounting. You have one life and you want to spend it doing the most boring pencil pushing "career" possible? Doesn't pay nearly as much as the others, nor is it fulfilling in any way. Go into medical fields, dermatologists get paid 500k-1m and radiologists similiar salaries. Software engineers can make a lot (easily 6 figures) but you need to know how to code and not be a low level code monkey. If you're going the software engineering route, i wouldn't expect a 200k salary starting out, that's only for very few people/FAGMAN i think. You can easily get to 200k in a big city after a few years though and software engineering is only interesting if you're a code autist which you don't seem to be, but you can probably get yourself into a role where you are doing minimal work per day. My personal recommendation is going into med school and then later deciding which sub-field interests you. They make filthy amounts of money and you feel good and like you have a purpose in life helping people. It's also the highest status job to normalfags/women. The chad of careers, good luck.


Yeah but is it really fullfilling to receive oldugly sick people forconsultations


----------



## bara (Dec 11, 2022)

JohnDoe said:


> Let me save you a lifetime of regret. Do not do Accounting. You have one life and you want to spend it doing the most boring pencil pushing "career" possible? Doesn't pay nearly as much as the others, nor is it fulfilling in any way. Go into medical fields, dermatologists get paid 500k-1m and radiologists similiar salaries. Software engineers can make a lot (easily 6 figures) but you need to know how to code and not be a low level code monkey. If you're going the software engineering route, i wouldn't expect a 200k salary starting out, that's only for very few people/FAGMAN i think. You can easily get to 200k in a big city after a few years though and software engineering is only interesting if you're a code autist which you don't seem to be, but you can probably get yourself into a role where you are doing minimal work per day. My personal recommendation is going into med school and then later deciding which sub-field interests you. They make filthy amounts of money and you feel good and like you have a purpose in life helping people. It's also the highest status job to normalfags/women. The chad of careers, good luck.


Accounting is shit at the start (as most careers) but requires half the time and effort to study in comparison to dermatology.

Are you really recommending dermatology when you have to be the literal top 1% of your class (unless you wanna work in Turkey) to become one, in a class already occupied by people who are likely much smarter than the average.

There is a reason medical fields pay so much and it's not only because of the risk involved, but because it takes years and years of brutal and life sucking education (understandably so) to finally start making bank.

Accounting (I am not in accounting) can get leveraged into fields such as consulting or tech advisory where you can make six figures well into the 200s-300s easily, and now accounting is getting many work from home opportunities.

Accounting gets a shit rep because most people relegate it to debits and credits monkey work, and that may be true at the start but certainly not later (3-5 years) into the career.

If you are doing a med career only because of the money and you have no real passion for it, good luck in med school champ.


----------



## WhoisDes (Dec 12, 2022)

If you don’t have a knack for programming you’ll get swallowed up in the industry via PIP. I would opt for maths or physics for with those you can break into virtually any field. Next, would be engineering since with engineering you’ll receive education on your Eng. discipline of choice, and can take CS technical electives to strengthen your skills in that area. Also, any competent univ. / Eng. program will have its engineers take intro to CS classes (Java, Python, C++) to satisfy degree requirements.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Dec 13, 2022)

bara said:


> Accounting is shit at the start (as most careers) but requires half the time and effort to study in comparison to dermatology.
> 
> Are you really recommending dermatology when you have to be the literal top 1% of your class (unless you wanna work in Turkey) to become one, in a class already occupied by people who are likely much smarter than the average.
> 
> ...


Respect to med school students they have to go through like 10+ years of education 

They’re all bald old cels by the time they see money


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Dec 13, 2022)

justshower said:


> Of course, contacts are essential. But you must not forget that high performance breeds high performance. If your parents are hard-working people from the same field, they are your role models, they naturally shape you as a child and can also give you all the knowledge so that you have an advantage in this regard. Most people have hardly any contacts in this area beforehand btw.
> 
> 
> Depends on your goals and not everyone enjoys CS. But nevertheless you should at least belong to the top 10% regardless of your studies.
> ...





JohnDoe said:


> I'm in a similar situation wanting to study cloud computing/engineering. However, i think having a relevant degree is very important in this field. I mean sure, people self-study and get web dev jobs but those are low tier, it's very difficult to self-study and find jobs in good high paying fields in this industry, atleast that's my opinion. Hopefully i'm wrong for the both of us. I don't like being a code monkey either and cloud computer is the route for people like us. Networking/sys admin/SQL database admin is easy work but you want the big bucks then you gotta go other route. If you want to talk about anything regarding this, i'm willing to share notes or whatever via PM.


Web development is seriously oversaturated. There are many less known niches within embedded systems/data science/cybersecurity out there, that have high demand


----------



## Finalcut123 (Dec 13, 2022)

Chatgpt > all of your majors.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 13, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> What's better to study at uni? I wanna pick comp sci for the money but I watch day in the life of a software engineer videos and that shit looks boring asf. On the other hand, many ppl are saying business is too general and not worth going to uni for.


Finance is best end of story. 

You can learn computer programming too and use it in finance jobs. But the solo stem comp sci route isn't as good imo. You need to find careers where you can scale your earnings over the years and in the long term.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Dec 13, 2022)

Finalcut123 said:


> Chatgpt > all of your majors.


Also this ^


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 13, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Finance is best end of story.
> 
> You can learn computer programming too and use it in finance jobs. But the solo stem comp sci route isn't as good imo. You need to find careers where you can scale your earnings over the years and in the long term.


fr? what are some good finance jobs, but tbh id rather get a high paying salary at the start cuz the more money when younger the better


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Dec 13, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> computer science is a skill, not a profession. Max you realistically get paid is like $120k. thats pocket change in 2022.


Average US software engineer makes 100k. What are you on about.


----------



## bara (Dec 13, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> fr? what are some good finance jobs, but tbh id rather get a high paying salary at the start cuz the more money when younger the better


Define good.

If you wanna get paid big $$ right from the get go you will have to sacrifice work life balance (IB/PE route), but in most cases you'd have to be coming out of a target school for those big boy roles.

This (rather simplified) graph might shed some light on the domains within finance :


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 13, 2022)

bara said:


> Define good.
> 
> If you wanna get paid big $$ right from the get go you will have to sacrifice work life balance (IB/PE route), but in most cases you'd have to be coming out of a target school for those big boy roles.
> 
> ...


Good as in high paying salary, dont really care about wlb


----------



## bara (Dec 13, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> Good as in high paying salary, dont really care about wlb


Are you in Europe, US or Canada?

In Uni yet?


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 13, 2022)

bara said:


> Are you in Europe, US or Canada?
> 
> In Uni yet?


Canada, I want to go into finance because I feel like its less stressful and I like the social aspect of it compared to computer science

The only reason I want to go to cs is that I searched the salaries and finance usually has 60-70k CAD compared to CS which is 80-90k CAD

Also, I don't really see myself staring in front of computer screens for hours mindlessly coding

I heard investment banker is good too, but what's the best to eventually start my own business and become an entrepreneur lol


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 13, 2022)

I study Accounting and Finance.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 13, 2022)

OneTwoThree said:


> I study Accounting and Finance.


do u like it?

how many hours a day to you spend studying outside of school?


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 13, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> do u like it?
> 
> how many hours a day to you spend studying outside of school?


Actually I accomplished first degree and I am on my way to finish master degree. I like studying. I spend studying about 2-3 hours per day outside university. In the same time I am learning on my domestic course ,,independent accountant". My studies also are accredited by ACCA and it means if I finish master degree then I will be exempt from exams F1-F9. The rest I will have to acquire on my own to become ACCA member.

You have to try to answer is your skills will be useful taking into account D) your labor market. I live in country where there is no problem to get a job after my studies but you should know my country does not need people who had finished chemistry, physics etc. because we are not high-tech country.


----------



## bara (Dec 13, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> Canada, I want to go into finance because I feel like its less stressful and I like the social aspect of it compared to computer science
> 
> The only reason I want to go to cs is that I searched the salaries and finance usually has 60-70k CAD compared to CS which is 80-90k CAD
> 
> ...


Are you in Uni yet, I need to know this lol.

I am in Canada as well so I can be especially helpful here.


IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> Canada, I want to go into finance because I feel like its less stressful


debatable


IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> The only reason I want to go to cs is that I searched the salaries and finance usually has 60-70k CAD compared to CS which is 80-90k CAD


The reason for this is because the floor for finance is lower, i.e the barrier to entry, so the average gets dropped. There are much simpler jobs in finance, again, it is a very broad term. The ceiling though, is as high if not higher than comp sci.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 13, 2022)

bara said:


> Are you in Uni yet, I need to know this lol.
> 
> I am in Canada as well so I can be especially helpful here.
> 
> ...


Nope, im in grade 12 right now and going to uni next year


----------



## bara (Dec 13, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> Nope, im in grade 12 right now and going to uni next year


Not sure where you went/going, but if you want to go into IB/PE you wanna be from a target school (UofT, Ivey, etc.), otherwise your odds are much lower for those big $$ roles.

Not to say there isn’t money in other fields within finance but if you don’t care about wlb and just want $$ IB/PE is where it’s at.

Focus on networking, career events, enter as many clubs as you can and do extra curricular to stand out for when you start applying to internships/co-ops in 2nd-4th year.

And yes, for entry roles your grades matter. Don’t have a shit transcript.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 13, 2022)

bara said:


> Not sure where you went/going, but if you want to go into IB/PE you wanna be from a target school (UofT, Ivey, etc.), otherwise your odds are much lower for those big $$ roles.
> 
> Not to say there isn’t money in other fields within finance but if you don’t care about wlb and just want $$ IB/PE is where it’s at.
> 
> ...


how much would the entry salary be, and yeah my grades are pretty good so far, I have 5 courses next semester tho since 4 courses (including calculus) + english in nightschool so that's gonna be tuff (no ib courses)

what do you think is a safe avrg grades to get into u of t


----------



## jaw_is_law (Dec 13, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Average US software engineer makes 100k. What are you on about.


In US


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 13, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Average US software engineer makes 100k. What are you on about.


more like $80k average and $120k is a senior coder, unless u work at FAANG (good luck lmfao).


----------



## NAAMAjaLLL (Dec 13, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> do u like it?
> 
> how many hours a day to you spend studying outside of school?


I study it too and spend about 20 minutes a day jfl


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Dec 14, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> In US


He's referring to the US, he's american. Making 120k euros/pounds as a swe is much harder than 120k usd.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Dec 14, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> more like $80k average and $120k is a senior coder, unless u work at FAANG (good luck lmfao).








Salary: Software Engineer (January, 2023)


The average salary for a Software Engineer is $90,481 per year in US. Click here to see the total pay, recent salaries shared and more!




www.glassdoor.com





average: 98k USD total comp . 75th percentile: 123k USD . Entry level. 

you don't have to work in muh faang to make good money as a swe.


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 14, 2022)

l


NAAMAjaLLL said:


> I study it too and spend about 20 minutes a day jfl


what country


----------



## NAAMAjaLLL (Dec 15, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> l
> 
> what country


Finland, why does that matter though


----------

